# BTRFS qualcuno?

## Peach

mi sono imbattuto in questo post oltre che al precedente post sul forum internazionale... 

qualcuno lo sta usando, l'ha provato, sa dire qualcosa sull'uso giornaliero?

----------

## riverdragon

Io ho sentito solo che è stato incluso nel kernel per permetterne uno sviluppo accelerato (ovvero per chi è così bleeding edge che ha il computer che non funziona a giorni alternati), e che nell'ambito normale è molto sconsigliato in quanto è tuttora in forte sviluppo.

Sembra sia meraviglioso, ma ne riparleremo tra un paio d'anni, preferisco perdere tempo che perdere dati.

Piccola considerazione: ok le migliorie, ma filesystem appositamente pensati per ssd non ne sviluppa nessuno? Tra nemmeno tanti anni i dischi a piatto rotante saranno utili solo in ottica di risparmio...

----------

## mack1

L'avevo provato alcuni masi fa, però non era certo stabile, ne era pronto per la /, era troppo immaturo per poter dare un giudizio (era un modulo esterno del il kernel!!!).

Comunque maggiori info sull'utilizzo le trovi qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565360-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-btrfs-start-0.html?sid=0aa5b12694d09f9108a8793ea2b6e742

Ciao

----------

## xdarma

Eh, scusate il necro-posting ma il titolo era proprio quello che volevo usare io. :-)

Sto pensado di passare un paio di macchine da ssd con lilo+xfs a raid1 su ssd. Ma che filesystem usare?

Stranamente xfs non sembra andare d'accordissimo con mdadm e tutto sommato non ho voglia di "complicarmi" la vita con mdadm.

A questo punto si fa avanti l'ipotesi bimbominkia-reloaded: ssd+raid1+grub2+btrfs (no, systemd non riesco proprio a farmelo piacere).

Non sono macchine da lavoro, quindi posso permettermi di fare pasticci. Anzi: voglio fare pasticci. :-D

btrfs avrebbe il vantaggio di semplificare la gestione del raid1 e, forse, permette un meccanismo di backup decente.

Qualcuno ha esperienza di raid1+btrfs?

TIA

----------

## sabayonino

provo a "complicarti" la vita io invece...

https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Using_Btrfs_with_Multiple_Devices

 :Twisted Evil: 

e qui c'è chi si diletta a far partire l'OS direttamente da BTRFS senza passare dalla partizione di boot (ok ...è debian , ma pur sempre pinguino è)

poi c'è sempre il solito impagabile wiki di casa : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Btrfs

----------

## xdarma

Me li sto leggendo con calma.

Intanto credo sia sconsigliato come filesystem di boot:

- da quello che ho letto non va del tutto d'accordo con grub2;

- la partizione minima dovrebbe essere di circa 280MB, troppi per la boot.

Quindi, per quello che ho capito, mi tocca tenere la /boot separata e usare mdadm per la ridondanza.

Devo controllare la compatibilità di lilo.

Ma tu lo usi o lo hai usato? Impressioni? Problemi?

----------

## sabayonino

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Me li sto leggendo con calma.
> 
> Intanto credo sia sconsigliato come filesystem di boot:
> 
> - da quello che ho letto non va del tutto d'accordo con grub2;
> ...

 

usato ma non troppo. 

classico

/boot ext4

/ btrfs

/home altro

nessun raid , nesusn snapshots utilizzato ... proprio "flat"   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xdarma

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - la partizione minima dovrebbe essere di circa 280MB, troppi per la boot.
> 
> 

 

Forse la cosa è aggirabile creando il filesystem btrfs con:

```
mkfs.btrfs -m single -d single /dev/sdXn
```

Che dovrebbe essere la forma di default per i dischi ssd.

Comunque alla fine mi son tenuto mdadm: sono macchine semi-abbandonate e apparentemente btrfs non manda una notifica via e-mail di problemi al raid.

Quindi btrfs solo per la radice e mirroring affidato a mdadm.

----------

